# Cockerels



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Some of the young cockerels/cocks running around my house, (15+-)... All game/mix breeds, some I haven't got pics of yet, but these I managed to get in the 14x34 outside run for a photo opp..









Elvis









Carl









Booger Red









Dirk

I'll try to get pics of the others tomorrow.

Cogburn


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

Those are some fascinating color patterns!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

These are all such gorgeous birds.


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

This is my Roo my nephew named him BobCat after the caterpillar brand Skisdsteer lol, I just love Roos. They are so handsome


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I love the tail feathers, so beautiful..


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

That's sum awesome little guys cogburn.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Dang early, where ya been man..? Hadn't seen or heard much in a while, y'all alright bro?


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Yea just tough times. I have been reading but not much for commenting on stuff lately.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I hear ya man.. Hope it all works out for you and yours !! Lord knows I've had a tough go lately. If ya need anything or wanna chat, PM me.. 

Later bro


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi Early! I hope all is well also.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Ttt.........


----------

